# Goldman Sachs Suggested Reading List



## Modest (23 December 2015)

I thought this was interesting... Sharing in case anyone is looking for some books to read over the break. 

http://www.stat.unc.edu/faculty/cji/890-11/Goldman-Sachs-Suggested-Reading-List.pdf


----------



## Nortorious (23 December 2015)

Modest said:


> I thought this was interesting... Sharing in case anyone is looking for some books to read over the break.
> 
> http://www.stat.unc.edu/faculty/cji/890-11/Goldman-Sachs-Suggested-Reading-List.pdf




Nice list and thanks for sharing. Pretty broad reading on offer with those books.

I have read heaps of books from Dr K's reading list. Here's the link... (some of the books are hard to come by but with online shopping, you can get classics like Wyckoff's Ventures and Adventures... at a price of course).

http://www.virtueofselfishinvesting.com/articles/display/Dr-K-Top-50-Wall-Street-Books


----------

